

Annual cost of air conditioning in Iraq and Afghan wars larger than NASA budget - thejbf
http://n.pr/mqbxh6

======
ColinWright
Same story, different sources:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2700560>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2669335>

